# Tactics against Nazgul during 2nd Age



## Hisoka Morrow (Nov 30, 2022)

As we all already knew that Nazgul were almost the OP super weapons during the backround of LOTR in the 3rd Age at least, yet just in comparison with those Free People military standard from 3rd Age, possibly the weakest Free People of all time. Then how did these Nazgul perform in military combat before, in particuliar in the 2nd Age when they made their 1st appearance? Any source, wheter direct or indirect, are all welcomed.


----------



## ZehnWaters (Nov 30, 2022)

Hisoka Morrow said:


> As we all already knew that Nazgul were almost the OP super weapons during the backround of LOTR in the 3rd Age at least, yet just in comparison with those Free People military standard from 3rd Age, possibly the weakest Free People of all time. Then how did these Nazgul perform in military combat before, in particuliar in the 2nd Age when they made their 1st appearance? Any source, wheter direct or indirect, are all welcomed.


Their greatest power was always their ability to instill fear, which they can do to anyone of sufficiently weaker will. Remember, the Númenóreans were out on their island, and the powerful Noldor mostly in Eregion and Lindon. This left most of Middle-Earth open to the power of the Nazgûl. It wasn't until the Last Alliance you had sufficient power brought against Sauron that the Nazgûl would start to feel less useful.


----------



## Ent (Nov 30, 2022)

If you have access to _The Complete Guide To Middle-earth_, I find the information on the Nazgûl in it pretty useful.

Our Wiki on them might offer some help as well.








Nazgûl


The Nazgûl (other names include Ringwraiths, Fallen Kings, the Nine, Black Riders, or Úlairi) were some of the Dark Lords most terrible servants during the 2nd and 3rd ages of Middle-earth.




www.thetolkienforum.com





Also there are several threads on them that could be useful. 

By and large not a lot is written about them, but TCGTM mentioned above does a good job of pulling 'stuff' together.


----------

